# hoya circular polarizer filters



## florenceinitaly (Jan 28, 2010)

After reading much about filters in TPH, I have decided to purchase one - I think Hoya is a decent brand correct? 

Does anyone use their circular polarizers? How is it compared to other brands like Tiffen and BW?

Also, their circular polarizer line is divided up into the "standard", "HMC", "Super HMC", "Super HMC Pro 1" - with an obviously price difference between the levels. 

I think I want to get at least the HMC one, but I was wondering if ti's wroth the jump from the HMC to Super HMC, if there's a significant enough of a quality difference. 

Also, under the "threading" description there is single and double - what is this referring to? 

If someone can clarify all this terminology/classes for me that would be much appreciated..!!


----------



## dyyylan (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't say as to the hoya, but I got a cheap $15 filter kit off amazon that had good reviews, and the cpl that came with that is fine for me. I'm sure the Hoya would be even better.


----------



## icassell (Jan 28, 2010)

I use Hoya CPL's and they work for me.


----------



## florenceinitaly (Jan 28, 2010)

I've also looked inot those cheaper filter kits and considered that - but then I heard a lot of ppl say that it could have a negative impact on image quality...since the glass/coating may not be as well? Any comments here?


----------



## Goontz (Jan 28, 2010)

True. Don't get the cheapest thing possible. I also have two Hoya CPLs (I think just their standard ones) and they work great. I don't use them for a whole lot, so couldn't really justify the extra cost of the HMC, etc, but they're definitely better filters.

Hoya's, in general, are good filters. They're not the best, but far from the worst.


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 28, 2010)

Hoya=good enough. Not necessarily the _best_, but I have one and it works good enough for me.


----------



## florenceinitaly (Jan 28, 2010)

hmm so sounds like I am on the right track in getting a Hoya filter - I am thinking of getting it off ebay, the regular HMC one is $45, and pro-1 is $65 - both is still much cheaper then me buying it at my local camera store. 

there is also the standard one for about $30 

Since there seems to be a big price difference between ebay and prices, should I be concerned about genuineness of the product?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2010)

Filters are one of *the* highest-markup items in a camera store. And I mean one of the very highest-markup items, along with camera bags and cases. Getting a good deal on filters on-line is one way to buy them, and that is why the price disparity is so huge between walk-in places and on-line vendors. Multiple Hong Kong vendors sell higher-grade Hoya filters at prices that are 60 percent below large,reputable USA dealers. Last year on another forum I was in, an alleged employee showed the terms of a "deal" that Hoya's parent company THK, was asking member stores to sign, with specific figures regarding the pricing levels of Hoya filters: the effort was seen by many as an attempt to establish a price floor for their filter products, and his store did NOT wish to sign the agreement. Judge for yourself what effect such an agreement would have on USA in-strore retail prices of filters sold under that brand's umbrella...


----------



## Goontz (Jan 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Filters are one of *the* highest-markup items in a camera store. And I mean one of the very highest-markup items, along with camera bags and cases. Getting a good deal on filters on-line is one way to buy them, and that is why the price disparity is so huge between walk-in places and on-line vendors. Multiple Hong Kong vendors sell higher-grade Hoya filters at prices that are 60 percent below large,reputable USA dealers. Last year on another forum I was in, an alleged employee showed the terms of a "deal" that Hoya's parent company THK, was asking member stores to sign, with specific figures regarding the pricing levels of Hoya filters: the effort was seen by many as an attempt to establish a price floor for their filter products, and his store did NOT wish to sign the agreement. Judge for yourself what effect such an agreement would have on USA in-strore retail prices of filters sold under that brand's umbrella...


Wow, interesting!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a B+W for the 77mm lenses & Hoya Pro 1 for the 52 & 62mm lenses.

You don't need the most expensive, but the CPL is not one to cheap out on..... well, any filter for that matter.


----------



## florenceinitaly (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah my thoughts exactly, so you notice a difference between your BW and Hoya filters?


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2010)

^^  Not so much.  Garbz did some testing on filters.  Have a look.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-even-more-filter-comparison-tests-flare.html


----------



## florenceinitaly (Jan 28, 2010)

hmm interesting test, i actually think the pictures without filters look better -_- (the ones without filters are on the left side right)? 

I don't see why the BW was recommended over the Hoyas in this test - they all seem to have done nothing for the picture imo...am i looking at this the wrong way?


----------



## sinjans (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont know as much as the pros so take my  opinion with a grain of salt but if you're going CPL B+W is better build/Better sealing from what i understand. I have bought 6 hoya filters so far and 1  B+W filter is on the way. I started a thread a few weeks ago.  Use the search engine on here to find more info on filters. If this CPL turns out to be the bees knees i will probably buy all B+W filters from now on. I am the type of person that does not like to wonder if an image is lacking bc of gear. Hence my lastest purchase. Now my skills still have a way to go.


----------



## Pgeobc (Jan 29, 2010)

There really isn't much that one can do to sort out the wheat from the chaff here. Let me provide a couple of observations:

The better filters; e.g., B+W, Heliopan, Zeiss, etc.; are usually of the sandwich type. That is, the filter element is sandwiched between two pieces of glass. This is a great way to do things until one uses liquid lens cleaner too much and the liquid seeps between the layers: a good reason not to put the fluid directly on the filter, especially of this type.

The new "digital" and "digital-pro" filters sometimes include IR filters, in addition to the main filter, in order to stabilize the heating of the digital chip in cameras. The IR in a warm light source can, under some circumstances, apparently cause focus shifts and poor focus.  One needs to look up the manufacturer's specs to see if the "PRO"  or "DIGITAL-PRO" label actually means this. This is not such a bad idea for some digital cameras.

Cheap, in-house, brand and other cheap filters are not worth hauling home.

Hoya is, as far as I can tell, changing their marketing strategy in order to eliminate some suppliers. Whether this is based on discount pricing or on volume is impossible to tell at the consumer level. However, their better products usually seem to perform decently, discount pricing or no.

B+W, Heliopan, Sing-Ray, Hasselblad, Zeiss, Nikon, and other top-flight manufacturers nearly always sell more than one line, but all of them will be stellar performers--taking into account the differences in the lines. For example, B+W offers both coated and uncoated filters, thin and thick-mount filters, etc. You pays your money and you takes your choice.

If you are going to use only one filter, like I do (for the most part), and you spend chunks of money for 1st-rate glass, then buy a B+W with the best multi-coating. They match the quality of my Zeiss optics (I have Zeiss or Zeiss-designed lenses on Contax, Hasselblad, and Rollei cameras and Schneider and Rodenstock lenses for LF: all wear B+W).

If Leica ever releases the X1, which will be my first digital, and B+W makes a filter for it, I will buy the UV filter with the IR feature added to it.


----------

